# B12 brake upgrade to B13



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I am going to undertake a brake upgrade from the lousy B12 stock front brakes to those of a B13 Sentra. That means new calipers, new brackets, and new rotors! Yeah for vented rotors... those flat pancakes the B12 uses overheat way too easily. On Friday I am heading out to the local scrapyard to pick up the necessary parts, and will document the whole swap process so others can undertake the same project. I do not expect any complications, since I won't be using the anti-lock brake sensors on the B13 calipers.


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Hopefully you will be creating a record of this with your trusty digital camera. 
Would love to see some pics.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh yes... I plan to document everything. Even the trip to the scrapyard. You all will be envious at what all I have to work with. Several old 240Zs, a handful of 280ZXs, even a Sport Coupe Sentra! Too bad the local scrapyard gets a little "crush" happy every once in a while. At one point, there were at least ten B12 and four B11 Sentras there... but alas, there is only two of each left now; and that's only because I asked them to save me some since I am a regular customer.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

i have done this upgrade also with no problems and very nice stopping power now. you can also get a better booster from the maxima for added stopping power.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't really want to have to mess with the booster if I don't have to. I assume the stock B12 booster will be enough to power the B13 calipers? I don't see much difference between the two other than the anti-lock feature and the fact it runs vented rotors.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

you might be alright with the stock b12 booster. i got all my upgraded parts from the 88 pulsar nx se.
i have seen people with the NX2000 booster for even better stopping power.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> Oh yes... I plan to document everything. Even the trip to the scrapyard. You all will be envious at what all I have to work with. Several old 240Zs, a handful of 280ZXs, even a Sport Coupe Sentra! Too bad the local scrapyard gets a little "crush" happy every once in a while. At one point, there were at least ten B12 and four B11 Sentras there... but alas, there is only two of each left now; and that's only because I asked them to save me some since I am a regular customer.


Heh, I'll be scrapping a B12 sport coupe here real soon - if anybody needs anything better let me know soon. Soon as I finish this CA18DET upgrade and put my old motor in this pulsar it's getting scrapped...


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello, I need the Parkinglights, left & right and if it has A/C, I need the A/C Fan and the A/C switch at the control pannel, can you make some pictures of the parts? And what do you want to have for the parts.

 Martin


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll be using the park lights for my car. But on the fan, are you speaking of the large fan under the dash for the AC and heat both? I attached a pic is this what your speaking of? If not I have the whole heater/ac assembly also...










If so I'd trade ya for a set of b12 headlights and a factory fog light switch with the wiring for it...


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

The switch is the right, but I mean the little Fan at Radiator, please make pictures of it if you have one for me.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry I haven't updated on the swap yet. It has been raining for the last three days non-stop, and the junkyard is nothing more than a swamp. It finally stopped raining today, so I should be heading out to the junkyard tomorrow once it dries out. Today my day is filled with putting a new differential in a 240SX, so it is going to be a fun one.


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

At least you only got rain....I got Snow and ice with more on the way....


----------



## wickwire (Feb 14, 2007)

Does it matter which B13 model it comes from? Here in the Philippines there are different models ranging from the non ps LEC variant (1.3 carb fed mainly used as taxis) to the Super Saloon (GA16DE/DNE)? The latter I believe was equipped with abs and vented rotors..I am also gunning for this upgrade as well since my brakes are just as crappy


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry, but someone has already rogued the smaller of the two radiator fans off the one I have...


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Then I will take only the A/C button.

We can handle the other things by email.
My email adress: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## wickwire (Feb 14, 2007)

At ts..as long as you use vented rotors coming from a B13 as well..everything should bolt on fine..I used B13SS calipers and vented rotors on my B12 and spot on bolt on


----------

